# Woman jailed for testicle attack



## Razorwing (May 13, 2008)

I've heard of a few women threatening to do this but I've never heard of somebody actually doing it before!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> BBC Website -> A woman who ripped off her ex-boyfriend's testicle with her bare hands has been sent to prison.
> 
> Amanda Monti, 24, flew into a rage when Geoffrey Jones, 37, rejected her advances at the end of a house party, Liverpool Crown Court heard.
> 
> ...



Original Source


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 13, 2008)

*shudders


----------



## legendofphil (May 13, 2008)

That story is over 3 years old and the incident happened 4 years ago.

She must have been pissed at him.


----------



## Sephi (May 13, 2008)

that's evil


----------



## wabo (May 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> She pulled off his left testicle and tried to swallow it, before spitting it out. A friend handed it back to Mr Jones saying: "That's yours."


Priceless moment


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 13, 2008)

thats why i wear a cup every where i go


----------



## pasc (May 13, 2008)

Too painful


----------



## Awdofgum (May 13, 2008)

I find this story extremely hard to believe.I'm sure she could not pull hard enough to rip one of his testicles off, in one quick motion, because the guy would definitely defend her away if she had taken any longer.


----------



## The Worst (May 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "That caused my underpants to come off and I found I was completely naked and in excruciating pain."


----------



## lagman (May 13, 2008)

Yikes, sounds like a bad B movie.


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 13, 2008)

Rofl, i heard about this on ther news


----------



## PBC (May 13, 2008)

The woman claiming this was somehow a quick accident has got to be joking. The force required to rip a nut off has to be pretty significant. 

And the fact that she tried to swallow the evidence? I can't even begin to say what is wrong with that...
I suspect lots of drugs were present in the system of that girl.


----------



## Jax (May 13, 2008)

That's nuts!


----------



## gov78 (May 13, 2008)

i guess she swallows and spits ..... im sorry i had to say it


----------



## The Teej (May 13, 2008)

He was left naked after his trousers came off? Why was he wearing no shirt in front of a bunch of people? And how exactly do you rip off a nutsack through trousers? Very confusing...


----------



## dice (May 13, 2008)

my legs won't stop twitching


----------



## DarkAura (May 14, 2008)

Okay that's disturbing.  It's almost like that guy who gave his left testicle for a NES or something.  Again, the left one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Coincidence?  I think not!  

Actually, it may be.


----------



## ctunightfall (May 14, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Yikes, sounds like a bad B movie.



I just watched Teeth(2008) on dvd earlier today. I think that's worse than this. IMDB for reference if needed.


----------



## CrystalSweet (May 14, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

that just made my day. =]


----------



## DarkAura (May 14, 2008)

CrystalSweet said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> that just made my day. =]


Cuz you can't imagine what it feels like.  All the guys are glad to have two of them testes.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 14, 2008)

That's what I think about this......


----------



## James B. (May 14, 2008)

legendofphil said:
			
		

> That story is over 3 years old and the incident happened 4 years ago.
> 
> She must have been pissed at him.




OH GOD!

She's out on the loose again!

HIDE YOUR BALLS!


----------



## Narin (May 14, 2008)

One of you could be dating her too and not know it. Watch out next time your girl offers you oral.


----------



## The Viztard (May 14, 2008)

omfg...thats like...super human...she should go on a show thats like a mix of  fear factor and american gladiator...run up to a dead cow or something...then use all your strength to rip its balls out...then put em in your mouth...and spit em as far as you can...lmao! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 disturbing i know... but w/e, just thought it up...lol, thats disturbing too...


----------



## Narin (May 14, 2008)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> omfg...thats like...super human...she should go on a show thats like a mix of  fear factor and american gladiator...run up to a dead cow or something...then use all your strength to rip its balls out...then put em in your mouth...and spit em as far as you can...lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ties The Viztard up and dresses him in  a cow outfit* I think we have our first volunteer, whose next?


----------



## Salamantis (May 14, 2008)

I am scared shitless now. *hugs balls*


----------



## The Viztard (May 14, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> The Viztard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell no!...lol, id rather dress up in a chicken suit...or maybe id just run away...far, far, away...lol...oh and i didn't volunteer for anything at all! uhuh...nothing at all...lol


----------



## Anakir (May 14, 2008)

I think she just got extremely horny. That's just hardcore xxxxxx pron right there.

lol.. jokin'.. but wow that sent shivers down my back. I got kicked in the nuts once so it's painful enough. lol.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 14, 2008)

Holy shit.  I'm rethinking my stance on the death penalty


----------



## Talaria (May 14, 2008)

It's possible *cracks a high* guys....or *cracks a high* so I've been told


----------



## dawn.wan (May 14, 2008)

i just read the 1st line of the article and had to wince... seriously some females do not understand how much that shit really hurts.. you don't even have to hit them hard, just a swipe can put a man down, let alone ripping them out... i wonder how big this girl is to rip them off.. its like going back to Kano's finishing move in MK.. makes me wonder man.. seriously.. she probably took part in that 'make wee man disappear' tick in Jackass 2...

AM I AN ASSHOLE??

I laughed for a bit after, it reminded me of that Frank Zappa classic "Bobby Brown"

_*Excerpt of Bobby Brown Lyrics by Frank Zappa*
Womens liberation
Came creepin across the nation
I tell you people I was not ready
When I f*ed this dyke by the name of freddie
She made a little speech then,
Aw, she tried to make me say when
She had my balls in a vice, but she left the dick
I guess its still hooked on, but now it shoots too quick_


----------



## Narin (May 14, 2008)

Remember guys, this girl has served her time in jail and is out there, somewhere. Last I heard, she ended up moving to escape from the ridicule. So who knows, she may be your girlfriend or next door neighbor.


----------



## pasc (May 15, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Remember guys, this girl has served her time in jail and is out there, somewhere. Last I heard, she ended up moving to escape from the ridicule. So who knows, she may be your girlfriend or next door neighbor.



ewww... let´s hope she isn´t blonde


----------



## azotyp (May 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> She pulled off his left testicle and tried to swallow it, before spitting it out. A friend handed it back to Mr Jones saying: "That's yours."


ROTFL


----------



## sigh (May 15, 2008)

Maybe she does eagle claw kung fu?


----------



## Westside (May 15, 2008)

Left one???  Looks like he got his Westicles ripped off... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I fear for my poor little fella now...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 15, 2008)

I am now scared and shall were a cup every were I go,just in case some random person rips my balls off and trys to eat it.


----------



## Flooded (May 15, 2008)

I guess he didn't have balls of steel.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 17, 2008)

Um, I thought you were supposed to die if you had your testicles ripped off D: There's a martial arts move that you can do even when they have clothes on.

I just don't see how she would have gotten through the scrotum. That shit is flexible.


----------

